# Nevão em Bragança - janeiro de 1997



## Fernando (7 Dez 2016 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.

Não sei se já existirá um tópico sobre este evento.

Recordo-o como o maior nevão de sempre que tive oportunidade de presenciar em Bragança.
As escolas estiveram várias semanas fechadas e vários telhados de armazéns abateram com o peso da neve.

Foi publicado um vídeo no facebook filmado neste dia:


Que saudades de um nevão destes...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 13:59)

Fernando disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Não sei se já existirá um tópico sobre este evento.
> 
> ...


Bom video, infelizmente já nada é como era dantes...


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2016 às 14:07)

Sinóptica desse dia:












E mesmo nos dias seguintes não esteve nada mal:





















Agora nos tempos que correm tudo isto  parece ser  uma miragem, não há chuva, não há frio...enfim...


----------



## Fernando (7 Dez 2016 às 14:26)

Snifa disse:


> E mesmo nos dias seguintes não esteve nada mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Snifa !

Recordo-me que depois do grande nevão de 2-3 de janeiro, vieram uns dias de sol. 
No dia 7 e o 8 de janeiro voltou a nevar intensamente e foi nessa altura que vários telhados abateram. 
Cheguei a medir 50 centímetros de neve em campo aberto.
Recordo-me também da grande diferença do tipo de neve entre o nevão de 2-3 de janeiro e o de 7-8 de janeiro.


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

Fernando disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Não sei se já existirá um tópico sobre este evento.
> 
> ...




Belo video Fernando! 5 estrelas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2016 às 16:18)

Ainda hoje referi esse evento no tópico Aquecimento Global!
Que Inverno... inesquecivel... tive neve pela cintura à porta de casa, as estufas desabaram, a minha irma que ja estudava no Liceu em Chaves e outros miudos ficaram "presos" na cidade e muitos dormiram na GNR...

Outros tempos...


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2016 às 16:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ainda hoje referi esse evento no tópico Aquecimento Global!
> Que Inverno... inesquecivel... tive neve pela cintura à porta de casa, as estufas desabaram, a minha irma que ja estudava no Liceu em Chaves e outros miudos ficaram "presos" na cidade e muitos dormiram na GNR...
> 
> Outros tempos...


O final de 1996 e início de 1997, recordo-me que foi muito frio e instável ! Foi um inverno cheio de boas surpresas!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2016 às 23:18)

Fernando disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Não sei se já existirá um tópico sobre este evento.
> 
> ...



Nevão incrível! 
Incrível também ver essas ruas que tão bem conheço cobertas com esse espesso manto de neve! 

Isto aconteceu 10 anos antes eu de ir para Bragança, por lá andei 7 Invernos, vi alguns nevões razoáveis, mas nada que se compare a este e nunca apanhei vários dias com queda de neve seguidos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2016 às 22:12)

MSantos disse:


> Nevão incrível!
> Incrível também ver essas ruas que tão bem conheço cobertas com esse espesso manto de neve!
> 
> Isto aconteceu 10 anos antes eu de ir para Bragança, por lá andei 7 Invernos, vi alguns nevões razoáveis, mas nada que se compare a este e nunca apanhei vários dias com queda de neve seguidos.



Foi um ano único na minha existência... também nesse ano vi pela única vez na vida a chamada frezing rain... choveu com temperaturas negativas um cenário digno de filme com gelo espesso em todas as superfícies... depois nevou por cima... imaginem...


----------



## Fernando (9 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

Mais um vídeo, provavelmente do mesmo nevão:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

A RTP a partilhar o seu acervo acerca do último inverno que tivemos em PT no que toca a queda de neve... 1997... daí em diante tudo muito fraco... nem venham como este não vi mais nenhum! 

Bragança:
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/mau-tempo-em-braganca/#sthash.H9ob9GXO.dpbs

Marão:
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/mau-tempo-no-marao/#sthash.ZSK5IsQV.dpbs

Guarda:
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/mau-tempo-na-guarda/#sthash.WHv3bowM.dpbs

Viseu:
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/mau-tempo-em-viseu/#sthash.8Gz71dOc.dpbs

Sem dúvida o maior nevão que vi em Chaves!


----------



## Fernando (13 Nov 2017 às 23:14)

Mais um vídeo deste belo nevão:


----------



## ANev (24 Nov 2017 às 00:24)

Parabéns pelos vídeos. Autênticos pedaços de história da minha Terra!


----------

